# Sarah Jessica Parker - Hot or Not



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 16, 2008)

SJP, the "Sex and the City" star receives the Vanguard award at ShoWest in a thigh-high minidress, pearls and white pumps.

Source

Ewwwwhh!!! Hideous.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Mar 16, 2008)

She is usually very elegant but this is not. Truly do not like it at all.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree she is usually very elegant, i always like how she dresses but this one is just BAD, what happened to her



her legs look sorta weird in this picture too.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 16, 2008)

I like her hair here, the colour and its straight!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 16, 2008)

not. Something about that dress makes her shoulders look super masculine and wide.

And, the only person who should wear dark stockings and pale coloured shoes is minnie mouse. (those shoes are hot though!)


----------



## Lia (Mar 16, 2008)

Yucky yuck


----------



## KatJ (Mar 16, 2008)

the shoes are hideous with the tights


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not. Something about that dress makes her shoulders look super masculine and wide.
And, the only person who should wear dark stockings and pale coloured shoes is minnie mouse. (those shoes are hot though!)

TouchÃ©! - to that Minnie Mouse remark.




I love my trannies but she is giving trannies a bad name in that get-up.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 16, 2008)

Icky!


----------



## Anthea (Mar 17, 2008)

Ohh no its horrible and she has bowed legs in that shot.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 17, 2008)

tackay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like it either. I do like the shoes though.


----------



## Karren (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy Crap Batman!!! She looks terrible in that outfit!!! Too short, baggy on the top... her posture looks worse than mine... in guy mode!!! hahaha Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## fawp (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooh...not a good choice. For many, many reasons.


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2008)

yuck. not a good look for sjp at all!


----------



## ceri2 (Mar 17, 2008)

nasty.. most unflattering top half i've seen in a while!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2008)

Omg what happened!! I agree they're are some things she's worn that arent all that great but this one tops them all!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 18, 2008)

that is one odd shaped dress! makes her look very un-feminine.


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 18, 2008)

NOt a fan of the shoes with the tights, at all. I havent really seen any look I like with tights yet, really...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont like it... than again i do not usually like anything she wears


----------



## chocobon (Mar 22, 2008)

Actually the photo I saw of her in this dress was this one





And she looked so gorgeous, her makeup and hair were amazing!!

I can't believe she screwed from the waist down like this!!


----------



## beautyguru (Mar 22, 2008)

defiantly no - what was she thinking


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 23, 2008)

i love her, but idk about this look.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 23, 2008)

Her hair looks fantastic!! the outfit not my style


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 28, 2008)

Not hot!


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

whattt?? is that really SJP?? I'm shocked!


----------

